# Como instalar Gentoo desde un diskette

## dioskecho

Hola Gente, tengo este problema, quiero instalar Gentoo en un k6-2 que no bootea por CD, necesito crear un diskette de instalacion.

Alguien me podria ayudar con esto. 

Tengo el CD con la isolinux y las 3 stages.

----------

## santi___

Tal vez te sirva esto:

Installation from a boot floppy HOWTO

Installation from a boot floppy HOWTO Discussion

----------

